# My music reviews



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys. I don't know if this is the right place for this. If not please tell me a place where it would be appropriate to post this. I'd like to show you guys my music blog. Basically I take pieces that are on my Itunes and review them and grade them on a scale of 1-10. If you guys are interested, take a look! Feel free to leave comments about your opinion of the piece that I am reviewing, or give some sort of feedback. I'd really appreciate it! I see this blog going on for a very long time. I have a lot of pieces in my Itunes library!

I have single reviews that are reviews of pieces on their own. And then I have "series" reviews, where I review say, Beethoven's piano sonatas, all in a row. So I can trace the musical development across time in my reviews.

Well, here it is! https://rmusicreviews.wordpress.com/


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very cool, I'll read through those later when I have time, they look like pretty well written reviews.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

This looks like fun. Seems to be in a similar vein to the "listening logs" I had to write for music history. While I generally like writing about music, I'm too unmotivated to do much of it when it isn't for a class, so kudos to you for this self-motivated project. I shall read.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

